# Kirsty - New Shoes.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Found another pic Kirsty fans.

Im calling this one 'New Shoes' :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice shoes. Tell her to get those sticky labels off with some Tardis............ :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

She got a damn sexy body and i like the shot for the most part.

Couple of points for improvement:

a) Her face could have done with a little more light on it.

b) Her right hand above her head looks deformed, awkward and unattractive due to the angle at which it's been photographed.

c) would have liked to have seen you take the photo a little more square on to her face. As it is she's having to look up in order to look in to the camera and as such her eyes aren't really enough of a focal point.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> c) would have liked to have seen you take the photo a little more square on to her face. As it is she's having to look up in order to look in to the camera and as such her eyes aren't really enough of a focal point.


Would the angle have worked if she was looking away from the camera ie to the
camera left?

I was aiming for that 'sneek peek' down the front type shot.

Gonna have to give her a call & try again :wall: :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Would the angle have worked if she was looking away from the camera ie to the
> camera left?
> 
> I was aiming for that 'sneek peek' down the front type shot.
> ...


Yeah i think if she was looking away from the camera then it would have worked due to a bit of a voyeuristic quality as it stands it's neither here nor there.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

the things i would love to do to her, as rmorgan said about the light, but a good enough photo, you are a lucky man haha


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah i think if she was looking away from the camera then it would have worked due to a bit of a voyeuristic quality as it stands it's neither here nor there.


Thanks bud - noted for next time :thumb:



ksm1985 said:


> the things i would love to do to her, as rmorgan said about the light, but a good enough photo, you are a lucky man haha


Would you believe me if I told you she has a 3mth old girl


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

you broke the golden rule................TAKE THE LABELS OFF.........!!!!!!!!

oh god that winds me up.


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

^ see it so often. Winds me up too. Drag your feet like I do and you don't have the problem.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

nice figure but my god she's fugly


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

caddyman said:


> nice figure but my god she's fugly


Oh come on fella, she is far from ugly let alone " fugly ".


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

caddyman said:


> nice figure but my god she's fugly


Any need for a comment like that!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think with the title being "New Shoes", the labels are part of set up and should be left in, or was this (the title) an afterthought when you realised?

I like this shot although the eyes could be a little sharper, she's certainly not "fugly".

Gary


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Dont diss the model please bud - shes also a friend of mine :thumb:


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I find the picture quite refreshing... it hasn't been PS or airbrushed to within in an inch of it's life and if you actually see so called "super models" in the street you would know they have to wear a lot of make up and they look nothing like on the cover of Elle GQ or Maxim that's called "editing!!"

Since i started writing this it's grown on me more because it's honest !


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice photo, and she has done well to get back to that shape just 3 months after having a baby.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> I think with the title being "New Shoes", the labels are part of set up and should be left in, or was this (the title) an afterthought when you realised?


The title was an after thought bud & to be honest, I think she was planning
on taking the shoes back :lol:

Naughty girl


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

NOt being a photographer of any sort means i cant give any feed back other that to say I like it and Kirsty is far from fugly. Positively beautiful. the fact she gave birth 3 months ago is even more amazing!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.vci.net/~mmorgan/pg2.pdf

http://www.dphotojournal.com/model-pose.exe

model poses catalogues


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

pooma said:


> Nice photo, and she has done well to get back to that shape just 3 months after having a baby.


Agreed, nice shot.

My missus looks like that when she lays on her back after two kids. Just wait till she stands up though :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

In The Detail said:


> Agreed, nice shot.
> 
> My missus looks like that when she lays on her back after two kids. Just wait till she stands up though :lol:


I assume she doesnt frequent DW:lol::lol:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

labels on shoes + bags under eyes = fail, still would though


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> I assume she doesnt frequent DW:lol::lol:


nothing I won't say to her face :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

In The Detail said:


> nothing I won't say to her face :thumb:


:thumb::thumb:


----------

